# Shopping for your baby



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I know when I shop for Kodie I seem to mostly buy clothes for him... sweaters, t-shirts, tank tops, jackets... i dont really buy any collars (cause his neck is too tiny), harnesses, or those ceramic cookie/bowls (I use stainless steal bowls). I always look at beds... but I never know which bed Kodie is gonna like... so its hard to buy them. Anyway... I guess my question is... When your shopping what do you ALWAYS check out first? Clothes? What type of items do you never seem to buy your baby? Any shopping experiences are welcome!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I am drawn to toys  I can't seem to go shopping without at least checking them out, but I usually buy something. Lately I have also been checking out grooming supplies since we decided to try and groom him ourselves. I also look at carriers(pocketbook style) even though he doesn't much like being in one. He would rather be carried in my husbands arms







I do look at clothes, and have purchased several things, but Indy runs around the house trying to get what ever I put on him...... OFF







I guess he isn't much of a clothes person, yet anyway, I'll keep trying.


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

I like to look at all the Bling Bling collars.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I always look at beds, harnesses, bows & barettes, carriers and unique looking apparel. I'm always searching for "boy" clothes because that seems to be a lot harder to find. I also look for harnesses that are step in instead of over the head. I would have a million carriers if they were cheaper than $75, but I tend to look and not buy when it comes to carriers. I never buy treats, food or water bowls, the typical petedge stuff (cause I can just get it directly from petedge for cheaper), really expensive stuff or collars. Oh and one thing I'm *ALWAYS* looking for is stuff for the dogs to chew on.. Tuffy is really picky about what he likes to chew and I'm always searching for something he'll like. I've tried Nylabone Edibles, Nylabone regulars, lambs ears, greenies, rawhides (I know, my bad) but Tuffy either doesn't like them or they make him feel sick. What I'd really love is a non-edible chew that has a really intense flavor like Nylabone Edibles or greenies.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@May 13 2005, 09:58 AM
> *What I'd really love is a non-edible chew that has a really intense flavor like Nylabone Edibles or greenies.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62045*


[/QUOTE]
Do those new nonedible chew toy from greenies have a flavor to them??


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+May 13 2005, 09:18 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do those new nonedible chew toy from greenies have a flavor to them??
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62053
[/B][/QUOTE]
I think they are supposed to be Melon flavored.. Petsmart here has stopped carrying them, I guess they didn't sell well so they didn't order more. I still want to try these so I guess I'll have to buy them online.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@May 13 2005, 09:58 AM
> *  I never buy treats, food or water bowls, the typical petedge stuff (cause I can just get it directly from petedge for cheaper), really expensive stuff or collars.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62045*


[/QUOTE]


I really enjoy buying stuff from them also, the prices are very good. I just can't see paying full price at one of the stores around here when I can get the same thing for so much less from them and I get it the next day! My breeder is the one that gave me the catolog for them when I picked up Indy.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@May 13 2005, 08:58 AM
> *I would have a million carriers if they were cheaper than $75, <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62045*


[/QUOTE]


Not sure if you have a Ross's by you or not but they have great pet stuff. Well some do not all I guess the one by me has nothing but the one by my Sister In Law has a HUGE pet section. I don't even have my puppy yet and I have bought to carriers for her. LOL

They are the pursey type ones. I got a solid black one for 12.99 and a pink and black one for 19.99. They are sooooo cute. They might not old up for as long as the spendy ones but figured for the price when it wore out I could just replace it...and I am a matching freak so I can get all colors to match me. LOL

They also had one of those Doggie booster seats that have the storage under them for like 20 bucks also. I wish I had of gotten one of those also heheh. :lol:


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

I love to look at the hoity-toity pet boutiques...not that I can afford the prices!! I usually buy clothing custom made from ebay sellers or DinkyDawg.com just because the two kids I dress (Ally and Deni) are too small for most of the store bought size smalls. Even the xs size is too small for Deni. I look at beds, toys, harness dresses, dresses, and carriers on a regular basis at different places on the web. I love going to the closest Three Dog Bakery (3 1/2 hours away) to look what they have in their non-edible inventory (the furkids ALWAYS get treats from there when I go). I think that I may try to get a Juicy carrier off eBay (if less than $80) or a similar less expensive carrier...I haven't quite made up my mind yet. I also like Petedge for grooming/supplements. Otherwise it's just PetSmart (1 1/2 hrs away)...

I'm actually thinking of opening a little booth at a local craft shop selling doggie items...mostly small dog stuff...


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

:excl:


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella is hard to shop for because all she really wants is food! I have bought her sooooo many toys, but she only plays with four of them. She is really just like her mom, she likes her soap operas and she likes her food







I have bought her a few strange things that my family really made fun of me for, like her pet stairs by the bed, and her car seat. However, Bella uses those two things every single day, so they were well worth the money. The stairs by the bed ensure that I actually get to sleep because she can get in and out of bed by herself, and the car seat keeps her from driving the car


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

What catches my eye is PINK







Am always on the lookout for pink anything. especially toys... I have finally stopped buying clothes though. We have the necessities but thats it. Raincoat, sweater, hoodie, bath robe (a must, haha) and boots. Its too hard with the hair to leave them in clothes so I just use them for winter and whatever. They are so fun to look at though


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Hmm for me it's shirts. She has *way* too much stuff. Since Florida is so brutally hot in the summer - we switch to bandanas and have quite a collection. She has barrettes to match _everything_

I will further embarrass myself by actually posting photos







so you can see the madness.


Here's her dresser with a hanging rack over it...









Her grooming table with a shelf of doo-dads for grooming









In today's shirt


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CandicePK_@May 13 2005, 01:27 PM
> *Hmm for me it's shirts.  She has way too much stuff.  Since Florida is so brutally hot in the summer - we switch to bandanas and have quite a collection.  She has barrettes to match everything
> 
> I will further embarrass myself by actually posting photos
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Wow.... that's the nicest set up I've seen.... love the little clothes hanger bar and the grooming table..... very snazzy!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

CandicePK:








WOW!!! What a great set-up!!!!








I like that small grooming table too...


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Very cute set up! 


Well, when I'm shopping I tend to look for anything pink. It can be bowls, t-shirts, sweaters, leashes... it's just what catches my eye first!


----------



## gigimom (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm a sucker for anything pink! Then come the toys. My girls have way too many toys. Its like an addiction. I just can't help myself.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Ok,now the truth will come out







I NEVER go somewhere without my babies that I dont come home with something for them NEVER








They are spoiled rottened,all three of them.Anything from clothes,toys,treats you name it ,they get it!!! In any store Im in the first place I look is the pet section,if they dont have one I go to a store that does or the petstore.Im bad


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gigimom_@May 13 2005, 11:25 AM
> *I'm a sucker for anything pink! .
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62142*


[/QUOTE]

Me Too!







I usually look for dresses and other clothes. I don't really care for toys or bowls. Mostly clothes for me. sometimes necklace.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Well, so far pink has been mentioned a million times, but I need blue for my boys!! I was just at Target recently checking out all the new pet stuff that people here mentioned and they only had one baby blue collar (that was long enough to be a belt) and one baby blue picture frame...







My boys are soooo left out!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I love Tuffy's closet. I wish I could have our guest bathroom be Chloe's room with all her stuff in it. My father-in-law lives with us though so it's just not possible.

For those who commented on the grooming table - I love it! It's the perfect size and it folds up if I ever need more room.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I look at EVERYTHING.....I love the closets you've made for the babys clothes--I'm trying to think hard where I can put something like that up because we need it desperately. Ruby's things are in a basket and what a hassle when I'm looking for a certain outfit! I found a new website SportyK9.com-awesome sports related stuff-I just bought Ruby Jean some Yankees stuff and its GREAT quality! Don't you just love finding new sites to shop for our babies!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

yeah, thanks. now the buttercup wants her very own closet. she currently has a wall peg thingy, that i got at target for like $10, it's made to hold hats, really, but i intended on just hanging her vast collection of harnesses, leashes, collars, and totebags. which then became the spot that i hung all of her clothes on. imagine your teenage daughter's room after trying to find the "perfect" outfit... that's pretty much what buttercup's corner looks like LOL. where do you all find hangers small enough that dont stretch everything out due to the weird angle of the "sleeves"? thanks in advance, i really need some more. and the buttercup wants the setup that candicepk has for her little one. 

oh heck, we're both officially SOOOOO jealous! 

ann marie and the "i'm so deprived, woe is me...if my momster REALLY loved me, she'd have a closet for ALL of my fashionable things!" buttercup


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Toys for them, clothes because I love them in them, collars LV and Coach, Coach bowls, beds, lv carrier, t&co necklaces, bones, nylabones, kong, small and med, teethers, flurry has a binky he loves to walk around with it is so cute. He loves his talking Chipmonk, cookies, Chicken soup for the dog lovers soul, they have a toy box and all their toys do not fit in it anymore, so my next purchase will have to be a bigger toy box.lol. When it comes to my babies I am sick, I would rather buy one good item then 5 less expensive items. That combined with my mid life crisis, any excuse to spend money.







I love the closets, hmmm another excuse to shop.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I think its unanimous (sp?) we all want closets for our furbabies! I can't wait to start looking on Monday!!














Thanks for the idea!!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I buy doll clothes hangers that I find on eBay. Glamour Dog also sells dog clothes hangers that are made for dog clothes. The doll hangers are a little weird with Tuffy's small sized clothes, some of the shirts fall off of them but for the most part they work great and are really cheap since they are plastic. 

These are like the ones I use


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I use the same hangers that Myst uses! I also totally agree that one of the towel racks/shelves for bathrooms is the best thing to use, they are the perfect size. Here's a link to the one I have. I just put a piece of plexi-glass that I had on the top shelf so smaller items wouldn't fall through.

Bathroom Shelf


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@May 13 2005, 04:30 PM
> *I have to highly recommend bathroom towel racks as storage because they work great for hanging itty bitty clothes on them.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Myst, where did you get your bathroom rack at? I think that would work for me because it'll hold most of the stuff for my four kids. The only thing would be finding a place to put it. We're currently doing some major Spring cleaning and if I'm able to get rid of one our bookshelves there will be a wall where I can set up a grooming station and closet for the kids. My DH will just LOVE that...NOT! He thinks they are too spoiled as it is!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mousern+May 15 2005, 12:18 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Myst, where did you get your bathroom rack at? I think that would work for me because it'll hold most of the stuff for my four kids. The only thing would be finding a place to put it. We're currently doing some major Spring cleaning and if I'm able to get rid of one our bookshelves there will be a wall where I can set up a grooming station and closet for the kids. My DH will just LOVE that...NOT! He thinks they are too spoiled as it is!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=62433
[/B][/QUOTE]
I got that towel rack at Linens & Things.. they have a bunch of great ones.. and so do Target and Bed, Bath and Beyond.







We originally bought that towel rack for my husband to use.. but Tuffy stole it away, as well as taking over the entire guest bathroom. :lol:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I love the bathroom shelf that Myst has too! In fact that was the one I wanted but couldn't use it because the TV for that room *had* to go on top of Chloe's dresser. There wasn't anywhere else for it - so I had to use a shorter shelf/rack combo.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I have a question... what is the deal with these pantys I see that match outfits!







I dont have a girl dog and NEVER have... sooo... do any of your use these? I think some of the outfits with pantys are cute... but is it a waste of money?


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@May 17 2005, 07:37 AM
> *I have a question... what is the deal with these pantys I see that match outfits!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I think the panties are for when the dog goes into heat.. or maybe they are like a belly band for girls? I guess if you have an incontinent or a unspayed dog that the panties are a good thing.


----------

